
Ask HN: Where can under-priviledged students learn to program online for free? - colinthompson
Hey folks-<p>I am putting together a list of websites that can be used to learn &#x2F; teach &#x2F; practice coding — or more broadly computer science concepts — with a hands-on approach. Do you have any suggestions?<p>The goal of this is to find the best websites that can be used to help provide resources to middle &#x2F; high school students who may have access to a computer, but can&#x27;t afford to own one themselves.<p>My main interest is to find sites that are free, approachable, allow someone to create an account to store work &#x2F; keep track of progress. The site also doesn&#x27;t necessarily have to use a standard programming language. All alternatives welcome!<p>So far I have focused on sites that tend towards graphics, since that may be a compelling hook for younger students, but would love to hear as many suggestions as possible. Thanks!<p>Some example sites:<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.shadertoy.com<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;glslsandbox.com<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.codecademy.com&#x2F;learn<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.openprocessing.org<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;codepen.io
======
jumasheff
[https://www.freecodecamp.com/](https://www.freecodecamp.com/)

